# Arctic Xtreme III vs Arctic Xtreme IV vs MK-26



## IIC13 (20. Februar 2014)

Moin,
gibt es einen Großen unterschied zwischen Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme III (3) und dem Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme IV (4) ?
Der Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 4 kostet ca 15€ mehr als der Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 3.

Gibt es irgendwelche Tests wo die zwei Kühler gegeneinander anträten ?


Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme IV TEST Klick mich


----------



## Atma (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III vs IV*

Wenn man dem Bild von Chiphell glauben kann, besteht der offensichtlichste Unterschied darin, dass beim kommenden Xtreme 4 eine Backplate dabei ist. Das wurde auch verdammt Zeit, da der AC Xtreme aufgrund seines hohen Gewichtes und fehlender Stabilisierung das PCB mächtig durchhängen lässt. Aus dem Grund hab ich den Xtreme 3 nicht lange auf meiner 780 gelassen ... das sah einfach extrem ungesund aus, um das auf Dauer so zu lassen.

News dazu bei HardwareLuxx: Grafikkarten-Kühler Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV könnte demnächst kommen

Für Besitzer einer Referenz-GTX 780/Titan ist der iChill Herculez imo die deutlich bessere Wahl.


----------



## IIC13 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Xtreme III vs IV*

Hab ne GTX 580, GTX 780 finde ich bisschen unnötig, besser ein Auto kaufen anstatt eine Grafikkarte für 600€ ^_^

@Edit
Hab gehört das der MK-26 der GOTT der VGA-Kühler sein soll ;D 95% chance das ich es kaufe


----------



## BertB (20. Februar 2014)

andere leute bauen sich spoiler dran für 3000€ mit lackieren, damits dann peinlich kommt
die gtx780 kostet mittlerweile "nur" noch 420€ aufwärts

wie dem auch sei, die backplate hat auch mords die kühlrippen, scheint so gegossen
vielleicht brigt die auch gut was für spawa temps, war bei den 290er umbauten mit accelero iii und niedriger drehzahl ein großer kritikpunkt vieler reviews


----------



## IDempiree (20. Februar 2014)

Ist und bleibt ohne direkten Kontakt mit dem großen Kühlkörper wohl auf stehts ein Kritikpunkt... die VRM Temps. Allerdings zieht die Rückenplatte des Arctic Xtreme 4 wirklich extreme Hitze durchs PCB ab. Habe den Hybrid 2 verbaut gehabt, der hat die gleiche Rückenplatte dabei.

Das Problem beim Hybrid waren trotzdem die VRM Temps. Die Rückenplatte wird extrem heiß, wenn die VRM 90c haben ist die Platte mind. bei 80c im Rückbereich der VRM1 bei der r9 290. Das Problem dabei ist das dann ein extremer Lüftungsstrom die Rückenplatte eindecken muss um diese abzukühlen, ist das nicht der Fall kühlt eben diese nur solange bis Sie selbst heiß gelaufen ist... und das passiert sehr schnell. Wie gut die Rückenplatte noch kühlt wenn Sie selbst 85c + heiß ist kann man sich ja dann vorstellen. 

Ebenfalls gilt zu beachten das die Höhe der Rückenplatte enorm ist und für sehr viele User mit einem Luftkühler nicht in Frage kommt, schlichtweg aus Platzgründen. Ich habe einen Noctua 140mm Kühler und musste diesen demontieren zum testen, habe in dann horizontal verbaut und musste 2 Riegel RAM dafür raushauen...

Muss man bei dem Ding halt in seine Überlegungen mit einplanen.


----------



## IIC13 (20. Februar 2014)

Naja die Backplate kann man immer kaufen :3 Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » Alle VGA-Kühler » EK Water Blocks EK-FC580 GTX Backplate - black

Kostet kein vermögen.


----------



## IDempiree (20. Februar 2014)

Ja, aber es ging ja nicht um irgendeine Backplate - sondern um die des Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme IV weil diese eben durch Ihre hohen Lamellen die Wärme besser abführt was aber eben auch nicht so einfach ist wie gedacht (siehe mein post oben).

Ebenfalls sagst Du, Du hast eine GTX 580 und findest eine GTX 780 unnötig und das Sie übertrieben teuer wäre, richtig? Ich bin mir sicher das die GTX 580 einst so tuer war wie es die GTX 780 heute auch ist und damals ebenfalls "unnötig" war.


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (20. Februar 2014)

Wir wissen nicht, wann der TO die GTX 580 gekauft hat, daher ist jedes Diskussion dahingehend unnötig und wenig zielführend 

*AC III*
- starker Kühler
- keine Backplate PCB biegt sich durch
- kleine Ram/VRM Kühler
- Lüfter drehen mit 800-2000rpm
- gute Kühlleistung

*AC IV*
- gleicher Kühler
- Backplate als Ram/VRM Kühler, keine kleine Ram/VRM Kühler für eine "aktive" Kühlung mehr vorhanden
- selbe gute Kühlleistung bei der GPU
- wie es um Ram/VRM steht kann zur Zeit niemand genau sagen, die wenigen Aussagen dazu im Netz sind allesamt nicht zu gebrauchen, bevor das Teil draußen ist, mehr Leute testen und auch einige offizielle Tests mit Vergleich zu anderen Kühllösungen kommen
- auf Grund der großen Backplate kan man keine überbreiten CPU Kühler mehr verbauen, ich schätze mal das bei grob 12vm Breite Schluss ist, außer man besitzt ein Mainboard, wo sich der erste PCIe Slot an zweiter Stelle befindet (z.B. MSI Z77 MPower)

*MK 26*
- extrem starker Kühler
- PCB biegt sich extrem durch
- ziemlich großes Monster, passt auf Grund der Höhe nicht in jedes Gehäuse
- es sind zusätzliche 120/140mm Lüfter notwendig, welcher über die mitgelieferten Klammern direkt an der Karte befestigt werden können
- Kühlleistung hängt von der Wahl/RPM der Lüfter ab
- gesteuert werden die Lüfter ebenfalls über die Grafikkarte per Y-4Pin PWM Kabel

Auf Grund mangelnder Reviews/Test zur AC IV, lässt sich nicht klar sagen, welcher AC Kühler nun der Bessere ist, oder unter welcher Situation. Bei Caseking soll das Teil ab dem 28.02 verfügbar werden, warte doch einfach bis dahin, dann folgen auch automatisch 1-2 Wochen später einige Reviews, dann wissen wir mehr.


----------



## BertB (20. Februar 2014)

ach echt? die kleinen kühler zum aufkleben sind beim accelero iv nicht mehr dabei?
naja, wenn man dann schon dabei ist, würd ich dann so ein säckchen zusätzlich kaufen


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (20. Februar 2014)

Nein, nicht dabei, die "Backplate" ist ein gigantisch großer Kühler, welcher die Ram/VRM nun über die Rückseite kühlt, da sowohl auf der Vorder, als auch Rückseite die entsprechenden Kontakte dazu vorhanden sind. Sprich die Vorderseite ist "nackt".

Nur würde ich eben warten, bis offizielle Reviews dazu veröffentlicht würden, März wird es wohl so weit sein, im Optimalfall schon diesen Monat, wer weiß. Dann lässt sich einfach feststellen, ob die Kühlung über die Backplate genau so gut wie zu vor funktioniert, besser oder gar schlechter, oder ob das je nach Grafikkarte anders ausfällt.


----------



## IIC13 (20. Februar 2014)

Galaxy_Radio schrieb:


> Wir wissen nicht, wann der TO die GTX 580 gekauft hat, daher ist jedes Diskussion dahingehend unnötig und wenig zielführend  12.02.2014 für 100€+5,90€ Versand ^^
> 
> *MK 26*
> - extrem starker Kühler
> ...


 
Und wenn ich mir die Backplate:
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » VGA-Wasserkühler » Alle VGA-Kühler » EK Water Blocks EK-FC580 GTX Backplate - black

Wird der Kühler trotzdem die Grafikkarte verbiegen ?


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (20. Februar 2014)

Nicht kompatibel, der Kühler hat seine eigene Backplate. Einzige Möglichkeit wäre eine Asus DC/Matrix zu kaufen, welche bereits eine Backplate besitze, oder andere Karten von iChill, die aber einen bereits guten Kühler haben.

Ansonsten müsstest Du 4 Löcher in die Backplate bohren und da kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, ob das funktionieren würde, da das Logo evtl. zum Problem werden könnte.

Warte doch einfach ein noch 2-3 Wochen bis Tests da sind, Vorteil der AC IV wäre, das wenn die Backplate vernünftig ihre Arbeit verrichten sollte und einem die Karte nicht abfackelt, die Backplate vermutlich auch bei der nächsten Grafikkartengeneration weiter verwendet werden kann, da sie am Rand befestigt wird. Das dürfte allerdings nicht so stabil wie eine normale Backplate sein. Einfach abwarten.


----------



## Q-Pit (20. Februar 2014)

Hat schonmal jemand genau nachgemessen wie hoch die Kühlrippen der Backplate vom Arctic IV / Hybrid II sind?


----------



## IIC13 (20. Februar 2014)

Q-Pit schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand genau nachgemessen wie hoch die Kühlrippen der Backplate vom Arctic IV / Hybrid II sind?


 
Ich sehe du hast es noch nicht kapiert, wie soll jemand die Backplate vom Arctic IV messen wenn man die noch nicht kaufen kann ? >.<


----------



## Q-Pit (20. Februar 2014)

IIC13 schrieb:


> Ich sehe du hast es noch nicht kapiert, wie soll jemand die Backplate vom Arctic IV messen wenn man die noch nicht kaufen kann ? >.<


 
Weil die Backplate vom IV die gleiche ist wie die vom Hybrid II und den haben hier schon einige


----------



## micsterni14 (23. Februar 2014)

Was spricht eigentlich gegen den TwinTurbo2 ?


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (23. Februar 2014)

Viele kaufen sich die Kühler auch nach optischen Maßstäben, oder weil sie gerne normale Lüfter nutzen wollen, nicht die bereits vorhandenen und im Falle der AC IV wäre es klug auf Tests zu warten, auch wenn das Teil teuer ist, so wird es auf Grund der Backplate, sofern es denn funktionieren sollte, auch für zukünftige Karten nutzen können, da es höchst flexibel ist, darüber hinaus benötigt man keine kleinen Kühlkörper mehr, keine Wärmeleitkleber usw. 

Ich würde weiterhin warten, sind ja nur noch 2-3 Wochen, so lange wird man das sicherlich aushalten können.


----------



## Lios Nudin (23. Februar 2014)

Q-Pit schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand genau nachgemessen wie hoch die Kühlrippen der Backplate vom Arctic IV / Hybrid II sind?



2,5cm an Platz solltest du einplanen.


----------



## RUHRPOTT_FINEST (26. Februar 2014)

ich habe mir den Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV heute für meine Club3D R9 280X Royal Queen gekauft und wird vermutlich Freitag geliefert, werde dann gerne berichten.

Lieben Gruß

UPDATE.Wird heute vermutlich zugestellt sagt die Sendungsverfolgung


----------



## hammelgammler (27. Februar 2014)

Ist voraussichtlich der AC Extreme IV besser als ein Peter 2 mit 2 140mm Lüfter?
Könnte man da schon pauschal Aussagen treffen, welcher der bessere Kühler ist, bzw sich besser für das übertakten einer R9 290 eignen?

Edit: Der Extreme IV wäre ja nur 5€ billiger, irgendwie scheint mir der Peter aber leistungsfähiger zu sein...


----------



## beren2707 (27. Februar 2014)

Du musst entscheiden, was dir lieber ist.
In der Normalfassung hat der ACX IV die Rückplatte (also müssen hinter der Karte noch ~2,5 cm Platz sein (könnte bei manchen Kühlern knapp werden)) für die Kühlung von VRAM und VRMs. Wenn man noch die Grundplatte des Referenzkühlers der 290 bearbeitet und diesen zusätzlich auf der Oberseite anbringt, dann sollte man mit dem ACX IV die mit Abstand geringsten Temperaturen bei den VRMs erreichen können, da beidseitig Kühlkörper angebracht wären.

Der Peter hat eben den Vorteil der beliebig wählbaren Lüfter und minimal besseren Temperaturen bei der GPU (abhängig von den verwendeten Lüftern), jedoch schwächelt dieser etwas bei geringeren Drehzahlen bei den VRM-Temperaturen.

Daher würde ich noch etwas abwarten, was Tests und Reviews bringen; ich persönlich würde aktuell den ACX IV vorziehen, sofern man ein versierter Bastler ist. Er braucht auch inkl. Karte "nur" ~3,5 Slots (den Backsidekühler in die andere Richtung nicht vergessen), der Peter benötigt mit normalbreiten Lüftern i.d.R. ~5 Slots.


----------



## hammelgammler (27. Februar 2014)

Also bei 3,5 Slots wird es eh mit meiner Soundkarte sehr eng, die kommt dann raus, und danach ist nach unten hin mehr als genug Platz.
Das mit den VRAMs ist natürlich doof, ich hätte bei dem Peter die Akasa Viper R PWM, welche mit mindestens 70% Drehzahl laufen würden. Ich warte trotzdem mal auf die Reviews vom AC ab.
Aber generell scheinen mir die Lüfter extrem leistungsfähig, da sollte es doch, solange ich die nicht auf 20% gammeln lasse, keine Probleme mit den VRAMs Temps geben oder?


----------



## beren2707 (27. Februar 2014)

Beim VRAM gibts eh keine Probleme, sondern bei den Spannungswandlern (VRMs). Da gibts aber Bastellösungen (genannte Grundplatte des Referenzkühlers nutzen z. B.). Beim ACX reichen afaik ~35% Drehzahl für ~60-65°C GPU und ~80-90°C VRM (letzter Wert ohne Grundplatte und vom ACX III, mit Grundplatte ~60°C, Werte von ACX IV mit Backsidekühler + Grundplatte sind mir aktuell noch nicht bekannt; beide Werte sind von der Chipgüte und der daraus resultierenden Spannung abhängig).
70% Drehzahl entsprechen wievielen U/Min.? Sollte aber locker reichen.

Sollte nicht mehr lange dauern, der ACX IV erscheint ja offiziell morgen, da wirds die nächsten Tage bestimmt viele Tests geben.


----------



## Icedaft (27. Februar 2014)

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » Alle VGA-Kühler » Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - VGA Kühler

Ab 28.03. erhältlich.


----------



## beren2707 (27. Februar 2014)

Tatsache. Da stand vor ein paar Tagen noch 28.02... Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## hammelgammler (27. Februar 2014)

70% wären vielleicht 1200 Umdrehungen.
Müsste immernoch wesentlich leiser sein als die Tri-X...


----------



## beren2707 (27. Februar 2014)

Das dürfte hinhauen.


----------



## Schmenki (27. Februar 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> 70% wären vielleicht 1200 Umdrehungen.
> Müsste immernoch wesentlich leiser sein als die Tri-X...


 
Der Arctic läuft bei 100% auf ~2000rpm
Also 70% sind dann 1400rpm.
Aber auch bei 2000rpm ist der Kühler nicht wirklich als Laut zu betrachten 
Bei mir wird der noch über Speedfan geregelt dann ist im Idle auch stille 

Lese so oft von dem Beispiel die Grundplatte vom Referenz-Design zu benutzen... Ich muss mal Fotos machen von meinem AX3 + Grundplatte


----------



## beren2707 (27. Februar 2014)

Bitte ja, tu das.


----------



## Icedaft (27. Februar 2014)

Mal eine Dumme Frage, wozu sind die 7V/12V Molex Adapter dabei? Wird der Kühler nicht direkt mit dem PWM-Sockel der Grafikkarte verbunden?


----------



## beren2707 (27. Februar 2014)

So ist es. Manche Karten bieten aber afaik keinen passenden Anschluss und einige wenige Karten haben Probleme mit heftigem PWM-Fiepen bei Anschluss über die Grafikkarte, daher liegen die Adapter noch mit im Karton.


----------



## Schmenki (27. Februar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Mal eine Dumme Frage, wozu sind die 7V/12V Molex Adapter dabei? Wird der Kühler nicht direkt mit dem PWM-Sockel der Grafikkarte verbunden?


 
Wie mein Vorredner schon erwähnt hat haben glaube ich 90% der Leute die auf den Arctic umgebaut haben genau das PWM fiepen Problem.
So wie ich auch.
Habs dann erst mit 7V laufen lassen aber das war für mich im IDLE zu laut und unter Last haben die VRM1 dann schon mal 100° erreicht.
Deswegen lasse ich das z.B. über meinem PWM Anschluss am Mainboard regeln.


----------



## RUHRPOTT_FINEST (27. Februar 2014)

so, nun ist es soweit mein Arctic Xtreme IV ist heute Mittag 12 Uhr eingetroffen und habe sofort den Karton aufgerissen (Werkzeug lag schon seit gestern bereit )

Als ich den Karton mit dem Kühler in der Hand hatte dachte ich mir oh mein Gott ist der schwer wie soll das nur ohne biegen halten das war mein erste Gedanke (hängt nichts durch)

Also erstmal paar test mit der alten Konfiguration gemacht um Referenzwerte zu habe damit ich hier wie versprochen berichten kann.
Der Umbau verlief tadellos muss ich sagen bis auf die Plastikfolie die man sich für Die Pads zusammen/zurechtschneiden musste (mag es nicht so zu fummeln) 

Jedoch der Rest ein Kinderspiel und wirklich total einfach noch eben die WLP mit Alkohol entfernt und Flüssigmetall (Liquid Ultra) aufgetragen.

Der Einbau erwies sich als sehr schwierig da ich ein relativ kleines Gehäuse besitze (InWin GT1 Midi Tower black) und musste prompt den Festplattenkäfig dafür entfernen denn die Grafikkarte hat nur Überlänge!
Als der Festplattenkäfig raus war alles angeklemmt und direkt Test mit FurMark gemacht (Battlefield 4 über eine Stunde reiche ich nach, wollte euch schnellstmöglich berichten, sorry dafür)

Was ich in dem Test sah machte mich ein wenig sprachlos  mehr folgt jetzt!

Meine System ist wie folgt aufgebaut:
I5 4670K auf 4 Ghz übertaktet und läuft mit 1.112 Volt
Msi Z87-G45 Gaming Board mit 8 GB Patriot Viper Venom (rot) 2133Mhz bei 1.65 Volt
Nocuta NH-D14

Temperaturen vor Grafikkarten Umbau:
PC Idle und Prime 95 (eine Stunde Lauf) gemessen mit Real Temp und Core Temp kling vielleicht nun unwichtig aber dazu später mehr , meine Raumtemperatur beträgt 18 Grad.

Core Temp: Real Temp:
Core 0: 20 Grad Core 0: 20 Grad
Core 1: 18 Grad Core 1: 17 Grad
Core 2: 17 Grad Core 2: 17 Grad
Core 3: 20 Grad Core 3: 19 Grad

Core Temp: Real Temp:
Core 0: 45 Grad Core 0: 44 Grad
Core 1: 46 Grad Core 1: 46 Grad
Core 2: 45 Grad Core 2: 46 Grad
Core 3: 43 Grad Core 3: 44 Grad

FurMark Test vor Umbau:
Grafikkarte Club 3D R9 280X wurde ohne den Umbau 83 Grad "heiß" und erreichte unter 1920 X 1080 maximal 59 FPS bei einer Lüftergeschwindigkeit von 47% die VRM 1: 98 Grad und VRM 2: 84 Grad.
Im Idle lief sie auf 25 Grad VRM1 24 Grad und VRM2 25 Grad.

Nun mit Umbau und die Werte sind besonders gut wie ich finde bis auf die VRM Temperaturen.
Idle hat sich nicht verändert Karte läuft weiterhin bei 25 Grad und der Rest ist ebenfalls gleich unter FurMark sieht das ganze wieder anders aus.
In der Spitze erreichte meine Karte eine Temperatur von 63 Grad das sind 20 Grad minus und maximal 62 Frames (auch wenn es "nur" 3 Frames mehr sind ich freue mich) Respekt tolle arbeit 
was mir zu denken gibt sind allerdings die VRM Temperaturen denn die haben sich keinesfalls verbessert VRM 1 und VRM 2 haben 95 Grad obwohl mit so einer mächtigen Backplate ausgestattet?!

Nun zu der Geschichte wieso ich die CPU mit einbezogen habe, auch dort sind die Temperaturen gefallen um jeweils 3 Grad was ich als Super erachte.
Ergebnisse von Wirklichen Spielen wie zb Battlefield 4 reiche ich gern nach falls erwünscht.

Hoffe ist nicht zu langweilig gewesen dies zu lesen habe so einen Bericht noch nie geschrieben also seht mit Rechtschreibfehler und auch alles andere was euch nicht gefällt nach und verbessert mich, ich würde mich freuen.

Alles in allem wenn ich die VRM Temperaturen noch irgendwie senken kann bin ich sehr zufrieden und danke euch für das Lesen meinem Test/Bericht und freue mich wenn er euch gefallen hat 

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Icedaft (27. Februar 2014)

Wieso hast Du den Kühler schon jetzt, wo er überall erst ab dem 28. März verfügbar sein soll und vor allem wo hast Du die Lüfter angeklemmt und wie sieht es mit der Lautstärke aus?


----------



## RUHRPOTT_FINEST (27. Februar 2014)

1 Geheim^^ den Lüfter habe ich über PWM laufen und er ist super dezent leise 
ich frage mich jedoch wieso die VRM Temperaturen so hoch sind?


----------



## Q-Pit (27. Februar 2014)

Ich denke mal, weil die VRMs ja keinen Passivkühler draufhaben sondern offenliegen.


----------



## RUHRPOTT_FINEST (27. Februar 2014)

dann sollte ich mir noch paar passiv Kühler zulegen 
dann kann ich meine Karte auch übertakten wenn ich ein Mod bios finde


----------



## m1ch1 (28. Februar 2014)

evtl reicht auch ein kühler der in richtung kühlfinnen bläßt

Ein anderer USer hat bei der 290 temps um die 60° bei den VRMs (War der Hybrid II der die selbe backplate nutzt)


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (28. Februar 2014)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> evtl reicht auch ein kühler der in richtung kühlfinnen bläßt
> 
> Ein anderer USer hat bei der 290 temps um die 60° bei den VRMs (War der Hybrid II der die selbe backplate nutzt)


 
1. nicht der selbe Kühler 
2. nicht das selbe Gehäuse
3. eine andere Grafikkarte
4. kein Furmark zum Testen verwendet, denn davon hält er nichts

Nicht vergleichbar, richtige Tests abwarten


----------



## Axonia (28. Februar 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Wieso hast Du den Kühler schon jetzt, wo er überall erst ab dem 28. März verfügbar sein soll und vor allem wo hast Du die Lüfter angeklemmt und wie sieht es mit der Lautstärke aus?




Caseking hatte sogar Ende Januar paar Lüfter auf Lager. 
Die waren ja die ersten,  da hatte ich den extreme IV noch gar hoch bei Geizhals gesehen. 
Aber die waren dort dann auch super stell ausverkauft. 

@beren 
Nein du hast dich nicht vorlesen,  da stand sonst Ende Februar. 
Wird es wohl Lieferschwierigkeiten geben.


----------



## m1ch1 (28. Februar 2014)

Galaxy_Radio schrieb:


> 1. nicht der selbe Kühler
> 2. nicht das selbe Gehäuse
> 3. eine andere Grafikkarte
> 4. kein Furmark zum Testen verwendet, denn davon hält er nichts
> ...


 
Naja die kühlplatte wird warsch die selbe sein. 
Vondaher war es nciht als vgl sondern als tipp gedacht, wie man die Temps evtl noch stark drücken könnte (95° mit wenig/keinem luftzug ist ja schon nicht schlecht.) und würde evtl (da wesentlich größere kühlfläche) mehr bringen als zusätzliche kühler auf die VRMs zu kleben


----------



## IIC13 (28. Februar 2014)

Schade das man hier nur über Accelero 4 redet, ich wollte eigentlich die 3 Kühler vergleichen. Aber naja, hab mich schon für den MK26 entschieden.


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (28. Februar 2014)

Einen Vergleich habe ich Dir erbracht 

Kühlleistung MK26 > AC III > ACIV

Und viele Details dazu und dazu geraten zu warten, die Aussagen zu der Backplate der Version IV sind höchst unterschiedlich, warte lieber ein paar Rezensionen ab, welche die Kühler mit der selben Karte vergleichen, und zwar alles im selben Gehäuse unter identischen Bedingungen, alles andere lohnt sich nicht. Woanders zerfetzten sich die Leute, weil jeder glaubt recht zu haben beim IV, dass die Temperatur völlig daneben ist oder das Beste das es jemals gab...


----------



## IIC13 (28. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich 250€ über hätte wäre ich bereit einen TEST zu machen ;p aber hab ich leider nicht :/
NAJA XD man kann bei Mindfactory kaufen xD testen xD zurückgeben ;3 EVIL PLAN !!! muahha xD neh ich bin nicht so einer :/

Wieso ist der ACIII besser als ACIV O.o


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (1. März 2014)

Im Prinzip gleich gut, der Unterschied ist die eben umstrittene Backplate und so lange nicht 100% klar ist, was bessere Ergebnisse liefert, rät man lieber zu dem, was bekannt ist und funktioniert


----------



## Lugior (3. März 2014)

Reichen die 8 Lanes die der 3 PCIe Slot beim Gigabyte Z87X-OC hat aus für eine R9 290?
Wenn ja wäre mir das mit dem Platz durch die Backplate echt egal.


----------



## IIC13 (3. März 2014)

Lugior schrieb:


> Reichen die 8 Lanes die der 3 PCIe Slot beim Gigabyte Z87X-OC hat aus für eine R9 290?
> Wenn ja wäre mir das mit dem Platz durch die Backplate echt egal.



@Offtopic 
Was hat dein Post mit den Kühlern zu tun ? O.o
"8 Lanes" "3PCIe Slot" "Gigabyte Z87X-OC" "R9 290"
Nur das mit dem "Platz" und der "Backplate" hat irgendwas mit dem Thread zu tun, sonnst hast du keinen weiter geholfen und uns ist auch egal was dir egal ist...
Hier sind Personen die nützlichere Sachen schreiben als das was du schreibst. Aber auch egal.

@Topic
Gibt es so eine Backplate z kaufen ?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...399315-der-lukue-bilderthread-ii-img_1607.jpg

Genauer gesagt meine ich das die Backplate "full cover" sein sollte und nicht so was:
Alphacool Backplate für GTX 570/580 passiv (11025) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich brauche eine Backplate für meine GTX580 weil der MK26 Kühler viel zu schwer ist und wird die Graka verbiegen :/


----------

